# the big train show people try to affect the SWGRS?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell me this is a coincidence...

The Ontario Convention Center has a train show on November 2nd through 4th... .the same days as the SWGRS...

(the email come from [email protected] )

Interesting... they say it their 39th year of this show, but funny, I have never received an email invitation before.

A little research shows the TCA type event was previously in Pasadena... can't fault them to move somewhere...

But what a coincidence on the dates, and of course that a "Big Train Show" employee is inviting me.

It was November 19 & 20 in 2011, November 20 and 21st in 2010, November 21-23 in 2009....

Hmm... I'll bet for the last 38 years it was the weekend before Thanksgiving...

Greg

p.s. my personal opinion is that this sucks...


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

What do you mean by a "TCA type event"? just curious. 

tom


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

I received the same e-mail this morning. I found it interesting that it came from Ontario Convention Center and NOT from Cal-Stewart Train Show. Also interesting that the dates for previous train shows was just before Thanksgiving, NOT early November.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I'm pretty sure the TTOC has always had there Cal-Stewart meet the weekend before Thanksgiving, my guess is that they had to alter the date to conform to the Ontario convention center availability. I dont think it will be a problem as the TTOS folks tend to be a universe unto themselves with little crossover to other scales. 

If anything it might be helpful, you go to the TTOS show, and after go to the SWGRS just down the road, or visa versa, or go the next day, both are two day events.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't the original SWGRS purposefully set for the same weekend as the BTS that year? What's good for the goose...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 22 Oct 2012 03:16 PM 
Wasn't the original SWGRS purposefully set for the same weekend as the BTS that year? What's good for the goose...







It was Dwight. But I also believe that was the FIRST year for a combined scales BTS. I think that was why the SWGRS was scheduled at the same time to cater to the large scale crowd, along with the first run at the Fairplex layout.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

It was my understanding that the BTS and the SWGRS have shared mailing lists and were working together to create what would remain (because the smaller scales have yet to show up at the BTS in any significant numbers) two Large scale shows on the West coast, one in the Spring and one in the Fall. I saw this notice about the TTOS event earlier and have wondered just what is going on. 

The very first SWGRS was held October 31- November 1, 2009. It was the Halloween weekend but was still a successful show. Several of the vendors encouraged David Roberts to hold a show in competition with the BTS the following June. Both shows suffered from that decision. 

Why the Ontario Convention Center would schedule a train show on this weekend is beyond me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Bob, you got my point, and also notice who sent the email, it was not "just" the ontario convention center, but the bigtrainshow.com people specifically. They HAVE to know they are putting this on the exact weekend as the SWGRS. 

Just gives me a further distaste for Ontario, how they treated the live steam people, and all their rules and regulations. The super expensive hotel that charges you outrageous daily parking... 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

They're sharing mailing lists for sure...but the competing show at the Ontario Convention Center is really a toy train show...not a LS show. If you like tin plate...that's the show.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike that was my point too, to me this isnt really competition, its another universe. I collect Marx tinplate and these guys are in a world unto their own. At the all-scale GTE I have exhibited at the Tinplate guys and the scale guys don't seamed to mix alot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, BUT, if you were a Dad or Mom taking their kids to a "train show" for them to see, these shows, both with layouts and displays would be comparable.... 

Part of the hobby is dependent on getting new people right?

Of course for US, it's a no brainer and not competition, but put yourself in some one else's shoes, like that Dad or Mom with the next generation of model railroaders.

Think about it. 

Greg 

p.s. I am biased, I think that more kids would want to come into "our" world that can offer more bells and whistles...


----------

